# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الذقن المز

## ياسر عامر

إن العناية ببشرتك وكيف ستبدو ستحدث فرقًا في مظهرك اليوم ولسنوات عديدة قادمة. إذا خصصت الوقت الكافي لمتابعة بعض النصائح التجميلية عالية الجودة ، فستكتشف بعض الأشياء حول العناية بالبشرة ومنتجات التجميل التي لم تكن تعرفها ولكنها ستساعدك.


يمكنك دائمًا ملء برطمان صغير باستخدام مرطب مفضل. يمكن حفظ هذه الحاوية سهلة الاستخدام في أي مكان ، مثل حقيبتك أو حقيبة السفر أو السيارة أو حتى درج مكتب عملك. ضع المرطب كلما بدأت بشرتك تشعر بالجفاف.


لا يمكن الاستهانة بقيمة غسل شعرك بشكل متكرر. عن طريق تنظيفه بشكل متكرر ، يمكنك المساعدة في توزيع الزيوت في فروة رأسك ، تمامًا كما تفعل عند تنظيف فرو الكلاب ، فإنه يوزع زيوتهم. لذا ، بالفرشاة بشكل متكرر ، تساعد على توزيع الزيوت والفيتامينات والمعادن بشكل متساوٍ في جميع أنحاء شعرك ، مما يساعده على الحفاظ على صحته ككل.


حدد مكواة تجعيد ، حجم أصغر من تجعيد الشعر الذي تريده. سيساعد ذلك على ضمان عدم تعرّض تجعيداتك أو سقوطها بعد أن تقوم بعمل كل هذا في تجعيدها. ستكون ضيقة قليلاً في البداية ولكن بعد الانتهاء ، مرري أصابعك برفق عليها لتفتيتها ، ثم رش الشعر إلى الكمال.


بما أن شعر الوجه غير المرغوب فيه يمكن أن يكون محرجًا ، قم بإزالته. يمكنك القيام بذلك بسهولة بنفسك باستخدام الشمع أو الملقط. أو يمكنك القيام بذلك في صالون متخصص. في كلتا الحالتين حل سهل لمساعدتك على الشعور بشكل أفضل تجاه مظهرك.


للحصول على أظافر جميلة ، ضعي طبقة علوية فوق طلاء أظافرك في كل مرة. لن يحافظ المعطف الخفيف على أظافرك بشكل لامع فحسب ، بل سيطيل طول الوقت بين التلميع. تجنب استبدال طلاء الأظافر الشفاف بالمعطف الخفيف لأنه ليس من نفس المنتج ولن يوفر نفس الفائدة.


اجعل بشرتك أكثر جمالا بتناول الفاكهة. إذا كان لديك أسنان حلوة ، وتشبعها بالسكر ، يمكنك رؤيتها بسرعة على بشرتك. يمكنك إطعام أسنانك الحلوة وجلدك من خلال تناول الفاكهة الحلوة بدلاً من أي سكر. عندما تفعل ذلك ، لن تكون بشرتك المستفيد الوحيد.


يجب استخدام مرطب في الليل للحفاظ على جفاف جلدك بالقرب من عينيك. سيؤدي ذلك إلى إيقاف حدوث الهالات السوداء وتقليل الانتفاخ وتقليل التجاعيد التي قد تتطور في هذه المنطقة.


لتفتيح بشرتك ، حاولي صنع أقنعة وجه منزلية الصنع. يمكن صنع أقنعة الوجه عادةً من الأشياء الموجودة في منزلك وستعطي بشرتك إشراقة طبيعية جميلة. ابحث عن وصفات الأقنعة التي تحتوي على مكونات مثل عصير الطماطم أو مسحوق خشب الصندل أو دقيق الشوفان. كل هذه الأشياء رائعة لوجهك!


إذا كان طلاء الأظافر المفضل لديك فارغًا ومبتذلًا قليلًا ، أضف بضع قطرات من مزيل طلاء الأظافر لإضفاء حياة جديدة! لست مضطرًا للتخلص من نصف زجاجة فارغة من طلاء الأظافر ، فقط امزج كمية صغيرة من المزيل المنتظم ، ورج جيدًا وسيعمل طلاءك القديم مثل الجديد مرة أخرى.


بعد وضع أحمر الشفاه مباشرة ، أدخل إصبع السبابة النظيف بين شفتيك. بعد ذلك ، قم بإزالة إصبعك من فمك أثناء متابعة شفتيك. يمكّنك ذلك من تنظيف آثار أحمر الشفاه من زوايا الفم ، مما يمنعها من الهجرة إلى الأسنان.


عندما تريد أن تكون شخصًا جميلًا ، فإن مجرد العناية بجسدك لا يكفي. تحتاج أيضًا إلى التأكد من أن خزانة ملابسك حديثة ومناسبة. هذا لا يعني أنه يجب عليك شراء أفضل الأسماء التجارية ولكن يجب أن تأخذ بعض الوقت لتتعلم كيفية ارتداء نوع جسمك.


طريقة لمنع ظلال عينيك من التجعد ، يجب التخلص من أكبر قدر ممكن من الزيت من جفونك. من السهل القيام بذلك باستخدام بودرة مضغوطة أو قاعدة ظلال عيون قبل تطبيق اللون. يساعد ذلك على امتصاص أي زيوت على الجفون ويمنع ظلال العيون من التجعد.


أحد الجوانب الهامة حقًا للجمال هو تعلم كيفية العمل مع ما لديك. قد تحاول تحسين بعض الأشياء في حياتك ولكن هناك سمات أخرى يجب عليك التعايش معها. بالنسبة للأشياء التي لا يمكن تغييرها ، يجب أن تتعلم كيفية ارتدائها بفخر.


أهم العناصر التي يجب وضعها على وجهك هي المرطب والأساس وواقي الشمس. ستبدأ هذه الخطوات الثلاث المهمة في روتين الماكياج الخاص بك بشكل صحيح لأنها تشكل القاعدة. ولكن ، إذا لم يكن لديك الوقت لتطبيق هذه المنتجات الثلاثة ، فهناك الآن مرطب ملون. مرطب ملون هو جميع المنتجات الثلاثة في منتج واحد ويعمل تمامًا مثل المنتجات الفردية الثلاثة.


لا تعتقد أنك بحاجة إلى قص شعرك في كل مرة تشعر بالملل بأسلوبه. في بعض الأحيان يكون من السهل أن تفتقر إلى الخيال عند مواجهة الشعر الذي تجاوز أسلوبه السابق. إحدى الحيل السهلة لتجربتها هي تقسيمها بطرق مختلفة. قد تصدم بالقدر الذي يعجبك.


نأمل أن تكون قد تعلمت بعض الأشياء التي ستساعدك في روتين جمالك. مع الكثير من النصائح للتعلم والمتابعة ، من المؤكد أنك ستحصل على النتائج التي تبحث عنها باتباع بعضها على الأقل.

----------

